# AC Cobra



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Seen in Poole Ferry terminal

I wish .....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nice . . this is a little project my son and I did a few years ago . . 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v482/JSimpson65/


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW! That is fantastic Rich. How long to build?

The nearest to a Cobra that I got to was an Austin Healey...




er.... Austin Healey...er ...Sprite... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

In photo #1 Beneath the car, there seems to be a box hanging down with some wires attached - Any clues?


----------



## BoilingTitan (Aug 30, 2010)

Gorgeous car and pictures! You should have asked if you could take it for a test drive.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

BoilingTitan said:


> Gorgeous car and pictures! You should have asked if you could take it for a test drive.


Hi there BT, welcome to TSF & The Photographer's Corner

I wish I could have given it a drive - It was in immaculate condition.

I promissed the owner that I would blank out the registration plate but the plate indicated it was first registered in the UK in 1962


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice color combo on that Rich, Still have it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> In photo #1 Beneath the car, there seems to be a box hanging down with some wires attached - Any clues?


I think the bar is part of the radiator frame and the wires are sloppily wires fog lights


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> How long to build?


A little under a year . . had it running in about 6 mos . . had a hard time finding a paint shop that could do fiberglass . . ended up with a corvette specialist.

He drives it to work anytime rain is not in the forecast . . no top!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Both those there are beautiful-looking cars ray:

@ simpswr - I bet you had some right ol' fun assembling that kit :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We did have a lot of fun . . we had rebuilt a 69 mustang his senior year in HS and this was every bit as much fun as that was.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice - both Donald and Rich :grin:

there are (or were maybe - haven't seen them for a few months now) at least 2 Cobras in my town - see them sometimes together sometimes separately driving around. One is yellow, the other is the traditional blue and white like the one you saw Donald

Must be a buzz to drive around in one of these beasts Rich - the sound alone makes me want one :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We were in Galveston last fall and about 30 or so were there for some rally or another . . damn impressive when they all fire up at the same time!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Rich - Thank you for contributing much to the thread. It is fascinating to see a construction job like yours (both of them). I have often dreamt of doing something similar. Such as a Lotus Super Seven. However time and circumstances did not allow....I is great to share someone's experience like yours - Again, thanks.


ZCM: there were many people around the Cobra just looking at it - Like bees round a honey pot....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw about 40 of them, I guess, Cobra's about three years ago. 2 of them were Shelby's.

BG


----------

